# Diamond in the rough has a gem of a home, yeah!!



## gentle giants (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, she's so pretty! Unusual too. I know whatyou mean about her being hand shy. My Charity, that I found at anauction, was somewhat the same, only she actually had quite a bit offear aggression. She is doing much better now, though, after a lot ofpatience (and some new scars!) on my part. Good luck with Diamond!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 29, 2006)

Diamond is still at my house and she is slightlybetter with me but still very skittish and untrusting..she isfrightened of my other rabbits also. I really really wanted a littleholland lop ,like Jacques, that I could bond with one of my bachelorsbut the way it looks now I will be adopting her myself. She is not inany condition to go to Petco and be thrown out into the "public arena"and if I take her back to the shelter I don't think she will beleaving. I feel sort of strange because I really don't want to adopther (I really wanted a holland) but I feel that I am her only chanceand I could never let her be put down. ..so I Have already given her heown space in my rabbit room and hopefully ,intime, she will come aroundand like all the boys surrounding her.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 13, 2006)

Well I am having a lot of problems here. Beau,my mini-lop mix most likely needs to have his incisors removed and itwill be costing $650.00-$750.00. My husband has just said to me "eitherhave Beau's mouth done or take Diamond back..you have too many animals"He is very concerned that I pay out so much for all the pets. Diamondis really not a good "pet"..she is skittish, hand -shy but does dobinkies when out of her area. She has great potential for anexperienced rabbit owner who wants to socialize her . I am making onelast plea for an RO member who may be interested in her. If there is noone interested I may need to take her to Dane County humane society whowill treat her well but place her back in a shelter setting which isnot good for her. Please think about it. I have to pick Beau as I havehad him for 3 yrs. and he is bonded to another rabbit.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2006)

She's a gorgeous rabbit...


----------



## Haley (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry things are so stressful for you right now. I know how that feels. 

If you're fostering Diamond, doesnt the shelter pay for the costs? Ifnot, you should check with them and see if they will. I know mine does.

Anyway, I hope we can find a home for this little one. She is very cute


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 13, 2006)

Diamond is not costing me anything butspace,food and hay. Jim is just p*** over the cost of beau'sincisors...I just talked to him again and hopefully he will relent outof guilt ..I hope so.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Pipp for posting her picture again. I cantellyou exactly what she's thinking by the look on her face in thepicture. She's thinking "Don't even think about putting your hand in myterritiory. " Right now she knows my hand and lets me pet her but sheis still scared of other people.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 13, 2006)

Angieluv, where are you located?


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 13, 2006)

I believe she's located in the LaCrosse Wisconsin area?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm in La Crosse Wi which is southwestWi.on the Mississippi? Are you interested gentle giants? If you areplease let me know as I'm sure we could arrange some sort of transport


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 13, 2006)

gentle giants I am going to PM you. I know thatyou had trouble at one time receiving them so please just post on hereif you don't get it


----------



## naturestee (Sep 14, 2006)

Gentle Giants, I would be more than willing to help drive this bun to you if you can take her!

I wish I had more space/time for her myself.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 14, 2006)

This afternoon I was supposed to go to theshelter so I told my husband that I was going to take Diamond back eventhough I knew that she would be euthanized. I fixed up the carrier andbrought her down in my arms and asked him if he wanted to say goodbyeto her. He kind of petted her a little and then he said "OK you cankeep her but this is the last one" I had no intention of taking herback and this was all manipulative. I adopted her formally tonight so Igot what I wanted but I sure never thought that I would turn out to beso manipulative . I really feel guilty but guilt is better than takingher back. Gentle giants was considering it but I can tell that she hasher hands full already but would probably always make room for onemore..a gentle person. I am turning into a manipulative liar to keepanimals ...never in a million years thought I could be so devious


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2006)

aww. Im so happy for you and Diamond. You aresuch a caring person and she is so lucky to have you after everythingshe has been through.

I know you feel really bad about being manipulative, but your storyreally made me laugh..sounds like something I would do. Hey, we do whatwe have to do for our babies, right?

Im so happy for both you and Diamond (and your husband ;-))


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Haley!!! I have an even moredevious story as my best friend near Chicago is where I learneverything. She heard from a friend that some acquaintanceshad moved out of a farm house and left their rabbit there. Apparentlysomeone came to the house and fed the rabbit ( getthis..oranges,carrots and cheese) about every week.. Well my friend isso soft-hearted that she can't go in a shelter at all because it ripsher up too much. She couldn't get this rabbit off her mind and was sobothered by the poor thing being their alone that she decided she hadto get it. She has 6 rabbits, 4 cats,several birds and a dog and herhusband has just about had it with all these pets too. So this is whatshe did. She and her husband were taking a short vacation and herdaughter was watching the house and pets. Several days before she leftshe told her husband that she had seen some rabbit poop in the yardaround the bird feeder (this was the beginning of her plan), about aday later she told her husband she saw a black cat or "something" intheir yard. In the mean time her friend rescued the rabbit from thefarmhouse had brought it to herand he was already livingup-stairs in her daughters bedroom. When they left on vacation thedaughter brought the rabbit downstairs and when they came home thedaughter said that she had found the rabbit in the yard. My friend justtold her husband "Guess we will have to keephim..no one will want a plain black rabbit"..and it worked. She namedhim Donkey-boy and her husband never found out.


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh man, that story literally made me laugh out loud!

You guys are definitely my kind of people! Great story!


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 14, 2006)

well I have to admit that my friend Linda has done it all as far as animals. I will start another thread on off-topics


----------



## naturestee (Sep 15, 2006)

Yay! She can stay!:jumpforjoy:

I'm so happy. I really wanted this girl to get a good home, and she did!

And I from what I hear, Linda is way cool.


----------



## BACI (Sep 16, 2006)

Maureen I am changing the thread to success ifyou change your mind pm Haley or Baci and we can change it back toneeding a home. But, ... IT sounds like maybe she being so timid couldbond with your male........ just a thought.. stranger things havehappened. Congrats


----------



## JimD (Sep 16, 2006)

...you da best!!!:happydance


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 16, 2006)

I am going to Change Diamonds name because itjust isn't one I would have selected for her. It usuallytakes me awhile. I feel that she should have a different namelike maybe Willow...something softer. I haven't made up my mind yet.but I'm working on it.


----------



## aeposten (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm so glad you got to keep her. She's had sucha rough life thus far, and I know you will give her one that is muchbetter! She couldn't have asked for a better bunny mom! Congratulationson your new family member!

*hugs*
-Amy, Oswald, and Alfred


----------



## LadyLuv (Sep 24, 2006)

*These storys are breaking My heart ..... Imust admitt I never thought about how easily some people dispose ofthese fabulouse creatures ... I even admitt Im crying as I read ... Ihave already signed up to help transport them in my area ...LINDA .... PS/ I`m also gettinfmadder as I think of what idiots do to living things *


----------

